# Some Home Made Electric "novelty" Clocks



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

her are a few of my new clocks that i made, all except the multimeter one have only one digit that flashes the time in sequence - so for example 10:44pm would flash as 2-2-4-4.

got a bulk load of nixie and vfd tubes from ebay a few months ago and thought seams i had some time off to start making something with them.

there are a few more photos in the tinkers section is anyone is interested.

they keep awesome time (except the multimeter that seams to have a fault, i think the capacitors are not quite matched to the crystal need to have a tinker again)



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Think the multimeter one is a great idea if you could get it working as it should , I would buy something like that.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

jbw said:


> Think the multimeter one is a great idea if you could get it working as it should , I would buy something like that.


yeh its my fave one out of them all, on further inspection it keeps time fine, the issue is that on the minutes display and the hour display, anything before "half way" on the multimeter (so half past on the minutes and 6pm on the hours) displays slow, after that half way point its fine so i think it may be an issue with the power supplied to the meter itself - i think the chip is fine. but i am no expert i just follow "layman's" guides on the internet

will hopefully get it working rite soon! - its dead simple to make, only cost about Â£15 for all the parts


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Totally cool clocks!

What kind of guitar is that?


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Totally cool clocks!
> 
> What kind of guitar is that?


Gibson SG and a Crafter D7  although i have not played them in YEARS!


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

Edb1984 said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > Think the multimeter one is a great idea if you could get it working as it should , I would buy something like that.
> ...


Can I ask where you found the guides for this, I fancy a shot making one of these?

Thanks


----------

